# Solar Power line side tap.



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I am not too familiar with Solar installations, is it normal (legal?) to see the AC side of the solar array come right out of a fused disconnect and feed the Main Panel located next to it via a line side tap between the meter and main?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am not too familiar with Solar installations, is it normal (legal?) to see the AC side of the solar array come right out of a fused disconnect and feed the Main Panel located next to it via a line side tap between the meter and main?


 

Sounds compliant as described


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am not too familiar with Solar installations, is it normal (legal?) to see the AC side of the solar array come right out of a fused disconnect and feed the Main Panel located next to it via a line side tap between the meter and main?


Check your POCO specs, ours have their own rules on how they want it done. It also depends in the panel, some don't heve the room for a LST. Here is a good article on the subject.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nmsu.edu%2F~tdi%2Fpdf-resources%2FCC112.pdf&ei=6CyqTNPcOYKasAOXrL2hDQ&usg=AFQjCNEI1Ujx_OiDJjyEEVEFa3kuEK0KGA&sig2=80VYvqw6HMyoa4z_yvV94g


----------

